# Goodie's in the House



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, the Comets added another savvy veteran to the team by signing Adrienne Goodson yesterday. Old, but can still kick most people's butt on the floor.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Yay! I've always liked Adrienne...when she wasnt playing against us. :banana:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Goody!!!!!! :clap: We got Goodson!!


----------

